# Cavs want Sebastian Telfair?



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.insidehoops.com/nba_rumors.shtml

A cavs source tells insidehoops.com that the team and lebron james in particular want telfair


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

We Got 10th Pick

----

We're discussing the matter in this thread too, if you care to join.


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

There was a report in the Akron Beacon Journal the day after the lottery that said LeBron and Telfair were pretty good friends and LeBron was trying to coax Paxson into trying to pick up Sebastian. IMO-this might not be too bad. He could learn from two experienced but average PGs in Jeff McInnis and Kevin Ollie. This may be a good move for the Cavs. Can you imagine the possibilities if Telfair evolves into the player he's hyped to be? :mrt: who has to play the Cavaliers when these two get to be the best tandem in the league.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

If Telfair lives up to his hype, especially the hype that he's getting from futuristxen (this generation's John Stockton?), then the Cavs would have the best backcourt in the league in a few years.

I'm going to reserve judgment on this idea until they work him out. I'm looking forward to hearing how that goes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> If Telfair lives up to his hype, especially the hype that he's getting from futuristxen (this generation's John Stockton?), then the Cavs would have the best backcourt in the league in a few years.
> 
> I'm going to reserve judgment on this idea until they work him out. I'm looking forward to hearing how that goes.


Yes he very well could be this generation's Stockton (or Tiny Archibald).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes he very well could be this generation's Stockton (or Tiny Archibald).


Yeah I was thinking Tiny Archibald as a comparison as well. Silas played against Archibald so he'd know.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah I was thinking Tiny Archibald as a comparison as well. Didn't Silas play with Archibald?


Yes he did.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

I can't think of a more exciting duo than that of Telfair and LeBron on offense, but his size and strength (or lack thereof) will make him a defensive liability. Whoever the Cavs pick will show how much power LeBron holds in the organization (right now, I'm guessing they go with Telfair). It's not really surprising considering the talent LeBron is, but having that much pull at 19 is scary.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I looked at basketballrefernece.com and it shows that they just barely missed playing with each other. But they definitly played against each other.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> I can't think of a more exciting duo than that of Telfair and LeBron on offense, but his size and strength (or lack thereof) will make him a defensive liability. Whoever the Cavs pick will show how much power LeBron holds in the organization (right now, I'm guessing they go with Telfair). It's not really surprising considering the talent LeBron is, but having that much pull at 19 is scary.


Why shouldn't he have that power? He is very aware of what Telfair can do. They have played together in the IS 8 tournament in Queens as Preps. 

If Telfair does become a Tiny-like PG with a MJ/Magic-type Lebron. The Cavs may end up being one of the most desirable places to play of any team in the league. Reason why? These guys will share the basketball with you if you come for FA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I looked at basketballrefernece.com and it shows that they just barely missed playing with each other. But they definitly played against each other.


I could have sworn they played together. But good looks on the info.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> I can't think of a more exciting duo than that of Telfair and LeBron on offense, but his size and strength (or lack thereof) will make him a defensive liability. Whoever the Cavs pick will show how much power LeBron holds in the organization (right now, I'm guessing they go with Telfair). It's not really surprising considering the talent LeBron is, but having that much pull at 19 is scary.


It's kind of a unique situation in that Lebron is VERY qualified to know who to draft this year with all the high schoolers. Lebron has played with and against these guys for years. He knows what they are about and he knows who he'd like to play with and who could help the Cavs the most.

I think he's definitely a resource this year that Paxson would be dumb not to use.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

hmmm... i heard the cavs were interested in lenny cooke


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Why shouldn't he have that power? He is very aware of what Telfair can do. They have played together in the IS 8 tournament in Queens as Preps.
> ...





> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> It's kind of a unique situation in that Lebron is VERY qualified to know who to draft this year with all the high schoolers. Lebron has played with and against these guys for years. He knows what they are about and he knows who he'd like to play with and who could help the Cavs the most.
> ...


I agree with you guys 100%. LeBron needs to be involved in the decision making if Paxson opts for someone LeBron has experience playing against/with. Scouts may know who has the talent, but LeBron probably knows who'll succeed in the NBA more than anyone else on the Cavs. This is already LeBron's team, Paxson might as well let LeBron choose which pieces to put around himself so Paxson doesn't have the chance to blow it.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

If Lebron had his choice, they would draft Dru Joyce and he would say he is a legit PG. 

Come on now..Lebron isn't AI or Kobe or TMac, he is coming off his rookie year, he has no room to say what player out of the draft will make this team better.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> If Lebron had his choice, they would draft Dru Joyce and he would say he is a legit PG.
> 
> Come on now..Lebron isn't AI or Kobe or TMac, he is coming off his rookie year, he has no room to say what player out of the draft will make this team better.


Well, he was close friends with Darius Miles, but he still supported the trade of Miles to Portland. I think he can see the good of the team beyond his own personal interest.

The point is, he knows how good Telfair is better than anyone in the NBA. If LeBron thinks Telfair is going to be a great point guard, then I think they should take that into consideration.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, he was close friends with Darius Miles, but he still supported the trade of Miles to Portland. I think he can see the good of the team beyond his own personal interest.
> ...


Jordan was one of the best players to ever play and at 40+ he couldnt spot talent for ****...

Lebron at 19 can?

Come on now..:uhoh:


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Jordan was one of the best players to ever play and at 40+ he couldnt spot talent for ****...


I was thinking about that. If you're referring to Kwame Brown, I think he is very talented. I think what Jordan failed to spot was his lack of character.

But it's different, too; Jordan didn't play with and against Kwame Brown in high school. Maybe if he would have, he would have known better.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> I was thinking about that. If you're referring to Kwame Brown, I think he is very talented. I think what Jordan failed to spot was his lack of character.
> ...


I think the real issue is Jordan calling players "f'aggots" and berating Kwame and not actually helping him develop as a basketball player.

Eddie Jordan said they had to re-teach Kwame the game because Doug and MJ taught him nothing.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> I think the real issue is Jordan calling players "f'aggots" and berating Kwame and not actually helping him develop as a basketball player.
> 
> Eddie Jordan said they had to re-teach Kwame the game because Doug and MJ taught him nothing.


I believe that too. 

The point is, this situation is not comparable to Jordan... not every player is a great scout, but players know how good the guys they play with and play against are. LeBron should know how good Telfair is.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> If Lebron had his choice, they would draft Dru Joyce and he would say he is a legit PG.
> 
> Come on now..Lebron isn't AI or Kobe or TMac, he is coming off his rookie year, he has no room to say what player out of the draft will make this team better.


It's not like Paxson has such a stellar record of drafting...this is the guy who drafted Trajan Langdon one year, and then traded Jamal Crawford for Chris Mihm in another year.

He got lucky with Boozer by all indications. And Lebron was a no brainer. I would say he needs all the help he can get.

I mean, can you think of someone who would be a better authority on Telfair within the Cavs organization than Lebron?


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

Im sorry, Lebron is the LAST person I would go to.

Yes, he played with him and yes he had a good rookie year last year. But that shoudnt mean he has front office rights now. His friendship is going to hinder his decision making.

Look at Telifair...it's obvious he is not ready for the NBA. That much is a no brainer. This team needs to win NOW. Picking a HS PG that isn't even a top 5 PG in the draft that won't be a servicable backup for atleast three, four years is not the way to go.

Somebody mentioned Josh Smith and out of all the HSers, I think he would be the safest pick. He isn't that far off and he isnt going to have pressure on him.

We would be better off to snag Gordon or Harris as a PG, proven players somewhat, compared to a player that had to BUST HIS BUTT in HS to get his points and stats.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

What do you mean it's obvious he is not ready. No offense but this is LeBron's team. Although he is only 19 he is the one player who is not replaceable and you keep him happy. You reward him for living up to the expectations. Also this isn't charity Sebastian Telfair can play. This kid has super quickness, the best vision I have ever seen, and contrary to popular belief he can shoot. He is ready. He has faced more pressure than anyone in this draft and came out fine. First he had to live with the fact of being a prodigy in 8th grade, then he had to produce summer after summer to prove the haters wrong, and lastly the media pressure he has not buckled under. This is a strong kid who will succeed in this league and you combine that with the best young player in the league(LeBron James) and you have a duo that could go down in history as great. Take a chance draft Telfair.


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> If Lebron had his choice, they would draft Dru Joyce and he would say he is a legit PG.
> 
> Come on now..Lebron isn't AI or Kobe or TMac, he is coming off his rookie year, he has no room to say what player out of the draft will make this team better.


All of the guys you just mentioned have something in common with LeBron. They're all the franchise of their team and when you have a once-in-a-lifetime player like these guys, you do what you can to make them happy.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

AI is an MVP.

TMac is a league leading scorer.

What do they have in common? They both have NO say in who the front office brings in. This might change a little with TMac and this years draft, with him wanting to be surrounded by vets. But the Magic have no choice, seeing how TMac can opt out.

Lebron has proved nothing. He is a ROY and had a good rookie year. But until he is an MVP, league leading scorer etc...etc.. he cant DEMAND anything. He can say, so and so might help us, but if they draft on the terms of making him unhappy by doing the obvious of staying away from Telfair, then you have to.


----------



## IAMGREAT (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> If Lebron had his choice, they would draft Dru Joyce and he would say he is a legit PG.
> 
> Come on now..Lebron isn't AI or Kobe or TMac, he is coming off his rookie year, he has no room to say what player out of the draft will make this team better.


No he wouldn't. Insulting Lebron's intelligence doesn't make your case. He's not insane. They should take Telfair the most talented guy in the draft.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Lebron has proved nothing. He is a ROY and had a good rookie year. But until he is an MVP, league leading scorer etc...etc.. he cant DEMAND anything. He can say, so and so might help us, but if they draft on the terms of making him unhappy by doing the obvious of staying away from Telfair, then you have to.


I haven't heard of him demanding anything. Where did you hear that?

What people here are saying is that the team should use his familiarity with Telfair and other HS players as a resource. I think it makes more sense to do that now rather than in five years when he's an MVP, league leading scorer, etc.


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> AI is an MVP.
> 
> TMac is a league leading scorer.
> ...


Your pretty hypocritical. You said that T-Mac has no say in anything and he's the leading scorer in the league...but then you go on to say that LeBron can't make calls in the front office until he's the leading scorer, mvp, etc.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thefuture2</b>!
> 
> 
> Your pretty hypocritical. You said that T-Mac has no say in anything and he's the leading scorer in the league...but then you go on to say that LeBron can't make calls in the front office until he's the leading scorer, mvp, etc.


Thats the point...They are all accomplished and top 5 NBA players and they get no say.


----------



## Wagner2 (Jun 29, 2002)

I'll admit that I like the possibility of having Telfair on the team...but this team is a PG away from the playoffs. If they don't pick someone up in free agency, and are stuck with McInnis, Ollie, and Telfair; there's a chance that a talented team that should be in the playoffs, doesn't make it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats the point...They are all accomplished and top 5 NBA players and they get no say.


You may not like it, but the truth of it is, Lebron is already more powerful than any of the 5 players you named.

The only guys with power to name their teammates right now are: Lebron, Shaq, and Duncan. And Shaq has probably lost that power. But for proof of Shaq's power look no farther than his buddy Brian Shaw, who is STILL working for the Lakers. Duncan I'm pretty sure talks with Popovich about what direction he thinks the team should go. I think part of that is also good General Managing on Pop and Buford's part. It's good to make the franchise feel included on the decision making.

Lebron might be the most powerful player in the league relative to his team right now. He is pretty much solely responsible for saving the Cavs and everyone knows it. It is almost his responsibilty to let Paxson know what he wants out there. It's just like Magic was telling him on TNT before Ricky got dealt, if somebody is getting in Lebron's way, Lebron is the franchise, and he needs to talk with Paxson about it. And thus Ricky got dealt. And then Lebron and Silas decided they needed to take some of the point guard pressure off of Lebron, so out went Lebron's good friend Darius, and in came Mcinnis.

I think there's a nice level of cooperation going on that is truly beneficial to all involved. Between Lebron, Silas, and Paxson, it's like having one fully competetent GM. Which the Cavs didn't have when it was just Paxson.


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Wagner2</b>!
> but this team is a PG away from the playoffs.


Why does everyone think we don't have a PG?? J-Mac turned the team around last year. Our biggest need is a strong shooting SG or SF. Which ever position is filled, LeBron can play the empty one. Ex: we get hedo, lebron goes to 3


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> You may not like it, but the truth of it is, Lebron is already more powerful than any of the 5 players you named.


THANK YOU!!


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thefuture2</b>!
> 
> 
> Why does everyone think we don't have a PG?? J-Mac turned the team around last year. Our biggest need is a strong shooting SG or SF. Which ever position is filled, LeBron can play the empty one. Ex: we get hedo, lebron goes to 3


We need a point guard. McInnis is 30 years old. He's doing a great job but he's not the point guard that LeBron is going to win a title with someday. The Cavs don't have a good backup point guard, and they could draft one right now to eventually replace McInnis. This is a strong draft for point guards and they should be able to get a good one with their pick.

On another note, recent mock drafts I've seen have Devin Harris dropping into the Cavs' range... what do all of you think of him?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I really don't know much about Harris. He seemed to come out of nowhere, but then the "experts" were talking like he had always been this good...

I personally think Devin Harris was created in a lab a year ago in a diffrent plane of reality, and then dropped into our plane of reality with a plausable back story...I don't know what his mission is yet, but I'm very skeptical of letting him anywhere near Lebron James.

Who knows what darkness lurks in the hearts of men?

I've heard nothing but good things about him. I'd wager the Cavs would be very happy to get him.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Very original take, futurist.

I'm going to start a Devin Harris thread since it seems we should be looking at him as a possible pick.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I think Sebastian Telfair is going to be just a tremendous player. I doubt Paxson takes him at 10, though, just due to the fact that the consensus is that Telfair should go later and if you go against the consensus and fail, you're destroyed.

Telfair and James would be a passing dream. Right off the bat, they'd have the building blocks to a gorgeous, ball-movement system. Slot in a spot-up shooter and post-player who can also pass and you'd have a real power.

I think Telfair is going to be a special player; he's uber-talented and has a supposedly great work ethic and attitude. Those are the three most important things and they easily trump lack of height, in my opinion. If he goes late in the first, he's going to be the NBA version of Randy Moss minus the bad attitude.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Guys, Lebron is very weak on defense now, he wont be good until 2 to 3 years from now. You guys need a veteran point guard, at least an in his prime point guard witrh size and defensive skills.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> Guys, Lebron is very weak on defense now, he wont be good until 2 to 3 years from now. You guys need a veteran point guard, at least an in his prime point guard witrh size and defensive skills.


Jeff Mcinnis.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Jeff Mcinnis.


Then why freaking draft a highschool PG? Can I F u?


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Then why freaking draft a highschool PG? Can I F u?


Two questions here...

1. Because the Cavs need a better backup PG than Ollie, and they need a pointguard to eventually replace McInnis, who is 30 years old.

2. No.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> Two questions here...
> ...


1. Thanks.
2. FINE.
3. STILL F FANS HERE!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> :laugh:


With the smile, you are the first one that needs to be (F!ed)[incase punks here get on my bad grammer here, so I added the "ED" at the end.]


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> With the smile, you are the first one that needs to be (F!ed)[incase punks here get on my bad grammer here, so I added the "ED" at the end.]


Thanks for increasing the level of debate and discussion in this forum John.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks Leborn the overrated and overhyped player here.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

i think sebastian will be a good fit.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> Thanks Leborn the overrated and overhyped player here.


Say what???:uhoh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> With the smile, you are the first one that needs to be (F!ed)[incase punks here get on my bad grammer here, so I added the "ED" at the end.]


:laugh: It just keeps getting better.


----------



## faygo34 (Mar 22, 2003)

is there any reason why this "john" is here?? he just came in telling people to f themselves.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>faygo34</b>!
> is there any reason why this "john" is here?? he just came in telling people to f themselves.


Hey kid, dont take it personal. I am a general NBA fan here, if a few fans need to be F!ed. they need to. But the bottom line is, James is overrated at this point of his career. The guy lack of the quickness that he needs to be the best PG/SG in future. Guys like Kobe, T-Mac, Carter and Penny in his prime were all quicker than James was. You cant teach quickness. Just watch Finley, Finley is the less explosive Kobe Byrant here, he could have done what Kobe is doing if he has the same quicknes here. And sometimes ball handling skills have a lot to do with your lateral quickness and explosiveness as well. Just like Penny in his prime got away being a full time PG with his explosiveness and speed here.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey kid, dont take it personal. I am a general NBA fan here, if a few fans need to be F!ed. they need to. But the bottom line is, James is overrated at this point of his career. The guy lack of the quickness that he needs to be the best PG/SG in future. Guys like Kobe, T-Mac, Carter and Penny in his prime were all quicker than James was. You cant teach quickness. Just watch Finley, Finley is the less explosive Kobe Byrant here, he could have done what Kobe is doing if he has the same quicknes here. And sometimes ball handling skills have a lot to do with your lateral quickness and explosiveness as well. Just like Penny in his prime got away being a full time PG with his explosiveness and speed here.


Sure enough John.:yes:


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> But the bottom line is, James is overrated at this point of his career.


Wow.... and your opinion means so much more than all the tv talking heads, all the players who've spoken out about how impressed they are with him, all the OPPOSING coaches who've raved about him? I think not. 

You come across as just a common hater... someone who's every opinion is eventually just scoffed at....


----------



## IAMGREAT (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey kid, dont take it personal. I am a general NBA fan here, if a few fans need to be F!ed. they need to. But the bottom line is, James is overrated at this point of his career. The guy lack of the quickness that he needs to be the best PG/SG in future.


Lebron James lacks the quickness neccessary to be the best PG/SG in the league? You're insane.


----------



## Cleveland Browns (Jun 12, 2002)

> The guy lack of the quickness that he needs to be the best PG/SG in future



:rotf: 

You gotta be kiddin me??

Lebron is one of the quickest players in the NBA, ALREADY....i think only tmac (4.21/40, supposedly) is really the only one that is faster....take your bullsh!t somewhere else.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I really don't know how calling LeBron hyped and saying to F pretty much everybody in this forum has to do with the Cavaliers wanting (supposedly) Sebastian Telfair. In addition I really don't think that Cavaliers fans are the ones that spend alot of time hyping LeBron. I think that for the most part we are pretty balanced, but I must admit that I for one am excited about him being a Cavalier.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cleveland Browns</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get real...there is no way in hell TMac runs a 4.2 40, come on now...lets get a little serious here people. Maybe a 4.5, 4.4 MAYBE, that's a stretch.

He is 6'7'', no way in hell he runs a 4.2


----------



## solo (Nov 29, 2002)

I think pax should take the gamble on Telfair..have him play back up for a year like Silas did for Baron Davis and maybe have him break out next year...JMC can run the pg spot until Bassie is ready.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> 
> 
> Get real...there is no way in hell TMac runs a 4.2 40, come on now...lets get a little serious here people. Maybe a 4.5, 4.4 MAYBE, that's a stretch.
> ...


I heard LeBron runs a 4.6 40, and I'm not sure that T-Mac is any faster.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey kid, dont take it personal. I am a general NBA fan here, if a few fans need to be F!ed. they need to. But the bottom line is, James is overrated at this point of his career. The guy lack of the quickness that he needs to be the best PG/SG in future. Guys like Kobe, T-Mac, Carter and Penny in his prime were all quicker than James was. You cant teach quickness. Just watch Finley, Finley is the less explosive Kobe Byrant here, he could have done what Kobe is doing if he has the same quicknes here. And sometimes ball handling skills have a lot to do with your lateral quickness and explosiveness as well. Just like Penny in his prime got away being a full time PG with his explosiveness and speed here.


Freakin Kids needs reading post like this here guy. I like this kid. F!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Well, whatever hte case, "John" is right. Lebron James is slow as a perimeter defender. Hes fast but not very quick, he can't effectively take defenders off the dribble, and he can't keep up with guys like Kobe when they take him 1 on 1. People need to realize that there is a differnce between quickness and speed. Just because he can run a 4.6 40 does not mean htat he is necesarialy quick, it means he can run fast.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> he can't effectively take defenders off the dribble


I don't agree with that at all. LeBron's drive is the strongest area of his game. 



> People need to realize that there is a differnce between quickness and speed.


LeBron has both. Good quickness and a lot of speed.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Well, whatever hte case, "John" is right. Lebron James is slow as a perimeter defender. Hes fast but not very quick, he can't effectively take defenders off the dribble, and he can't keep up with guys like Kobe when they take him 1 on 1. People need to realize that there is a differnce between quickness and speed. Just because he can run a 4.6 40 does not mean htat he is necesarialy quick, it means he can run fast.


He is a 18 year old rookie out of HS, you expect him to stop Kobe? Bowen and Artest cant even do that...

I do agree he needs to improve his lateral quickness, but he has never had to play defense in his life like this. I definently believe he can be just as good a defender as Kobe...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> The Cavs want a point guard with their lottery pick, says both the Cleveland papers as well as InsideHoops.com sources.





> The Boston Celtics are looking to grab Sebastian Telfair in the first round, says the Cleveland Plain Dealer.


Source: Insidehoops

If Cleveland feels all the "Telfair's stock is dropping" talk as of late is a smoke screen for Boston or other teams to snatch Telfair, then Cleveland might very well snatch him for themselves. The plot thickens. Cleveland might take Telfair just to spite all the other teams who were talking bad about him in public but secretly wanting him for themselves.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> 
> 
> He is a 18 year old rookie out of HS, you expect him to stop Kobe? Bowen and Artest cant even do that...
> ...


Of course he probably WILL BE, but people saying htat he is one of teh quickest guys in the league is stretching it.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> 
> 
> Of course he probably WILL BE, but people saying htat he is one of teh quickest guys in the league is stretching it.


You cant compare him being exploited on D to quickness. Quickness is one of the many factors on D, hes just learning how to play D.

His first step is incredible, he is one of the quickest in the league, its easy to tell that.,


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I'd say that LeBron has slightly above average quickness for a shooting guard, while he would be very quick for a small forward. He has blazing speed however.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

I think taking Telfair at #10 is alittle too high in general, mainly cause the guy is being predicted to go in the early or even late twenties why take someone of significantly less value so high? its like the clips taking Gordon at #2. but I do see the talent that Telfair has but I am still not quite "Sold" on him if only for the fact that other teams would let him slide so far if he really was that good. NO ONE is talking about Telfair like he is worthy of a lottery pick. That includes alot of teams in the lottery that have seen him play and workout. If Cleveland had the chance they should either take Josh Smith or Devin Harris. Also I definitely wouldn't call Telfair the most talented player in the draft :laugh:


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

It could be one of those draft smokescreens, but lately I'm not getting the feeling that the Cavaliers are really looking seriously at Telfair. I think they're more likely looking at Jameer Nelson, Luke Jackson, maybe Kirk Snyder, and Ben Gordon if he drops.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I get the feeling Telfair could be a dark horse pick again.

A recent Akron paper said the team will probably *not* be able to trade Ollie to the Bobcats. With that said, Cleveland needs a better back-up PG and also needs another SF. The only way Cleveland could kill 2 birds with 1 stone is to draft down. But if Cleveland drafts down, they lose their chance to get Nelson or Gordon. But if they select Nelson, Gordon or Jackson outright, the team only solved 1 of their 2 problems.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

seems like portland is interested in taking him, and even if they pick up the nets 22nd pick telfair should be gone by then, so they would be picking him at 13...
do the cavs pass taking telfair because its viewed on by other people as being too high?
i think they take him and never look back, no what ifs... just take the player you want with the position in the draft you have.
i personally think telfair will be a great NBA player anyway


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wild_style</b>!
> do the cavs pass taking telfair because its viewed on by other people as being too high?
> i think they take him and never look back, no what ifs... just take the player you want with the position in the draft you have.


I agree here too... within reason. 

We all know that lottery picks are NOT a sure thing... there are more average type players picked in the lotto than anything else. So if you don't have a top 3 pick (in most drafts there is a clear consensous about who the top players are) I think you should either take the player who fits your immediate needs the most, or take the best player available. 

And if you decide to aim for your need, then I say forget about where all the "experts" say a cat should be drafted, make your pick, and live with it. If you need a center, and you're drafting 9th, and the experts have the "best" center rated at 17th or worse... if you think he can fit in your program, I say take him and see what happens.

How many players have been drafted in the last 10 years who came into the league with potential written all over them, and they just turned into average or role players... alot. There are no sure things in the draft.


----------

